# tot gesnij in eigen vlees aan toe



## Chiapas

Hallo,
kan iemand mij helpen de volgende zin te vertalen en/of begrijpen:
 "zij ingrijpen in het leven van miljarden _tot gesnij in eigen vlees aan toe"
_
Ik moet het in het Italiaans vertalen, maar EN of F is ook goed.Alvast bedankt!


----------



## YellowOnline

Ik heb meer context en/of  de volledige zin nodig voor een degelijke vertaling, maar met wat er nu staat kan ik wel een poging ondernemen. Vertalen van Italiaans naar Nederlands kan ik nog, maar Nederlands naar Italiaans is niet mijn beste kant dus het wordt Engels en Frans:

EN ..._even cutting into own flesh_
FR ..._même de couper en propre chair_
[IT... _addirittura a tagliare in __propria carne_ (?)]

Geen van de vertalingen overtuigt mij evenwel, alleen al omdat er mij een persoonlijk voornaamwoord lijkt te ontbreken. Vermoedelijk is dat hier metaforisch bedoeld en gaat het over besparingen of zo, maar daarvoor heb ik zoals gezegd meer informatie nodig.


----------



## Chiapas

YellowOnline said:


> Ik heb meer context en/of  de volledige zin nodig voor een degelijke vertaling, maar met wat er nu staat kan ik wel een poging ondernemen. Vertalen van Italiaans naar Nederlands kan ik nog, maar Nederlands naar Italiaans is niet mijn beste kant dus het wordt Engels en Frans:
> 
> EN ..._even cutting into own flesh_
> FR ..._même de couper en propre chair_
> [IT... _addirittura a tagliare in __propria carne_ (?)]
> 
> Geen van de vertalingen overtuigd mij evenwel, alleen al omdat er mij een persoonlijk voornaamwoord lijkt te ontbreken. Vermoedelijk is dat hier metaforisch bedoeld en gaat het over besparingen of zo, maar daarvoor heb ik zoals gezegd meer informatie nodig.



Bedankt voor de poging YellowOnline,
het onderwerp van de zin zijn "religies", zij beïvloeden het leven van miljarden mensen _tot gesnij in eigen vlees aan toe_


----------



## ThomasK

Ik zou toevoegen: 'and they'd go *as far as *to cut into their own flesh' (om die 'tot ... toe' weer te geven). Vgl. tot bloedens toe: 'till the blood came out of their nose'. Ben echter niet zo zeker van de kwaliteit van mijn vertaling...


----------



## eno2

Chiapas said:


> Bedankt voor de poging YellowOnline,
> het onderwerp van de zin zijn "religies", zij beïvloeden het leven van miljarden mensen _tot gesnij in eigen vlees aan toe_


Tja, en wat is daarmee bedoeld?


----------



## bibibiben

EN: ... right down to harming themselves.
FR: ... jusqu'à se nuire à eux-mêmes.


----------



## eno2

Hoe je in je eigen vlees snijden bij het het beïnvloeden van miljarden mensen? I don't get it.


----------



## YellowOnline

eno2 said:


> Hoe je in je eigen vlees snijden bij het het beïnvloeden van miljarden mensen? I don't get it.



Ik denk dat zijn vertaalopdracht na 2 maand er wel op zal zitten, maar toch ben ik eens naar het hele verhaal op zoek gegaan omdat die zin mij ook vreemd klinkt. Hier de betreffende passage uit het mij verder overigens onbekende boek Stikvallei van Frank Westerman:



> Toen ik klein was is mij keer op keer verteld, verpakt in de oorsprongslegende van Genesis, dat de slang in het paradijs het onrecht in de wereld heeft gebracht. Hoe? Door Eva te verleiden tot het eten van de boom van de kennis van goed en kwaad. Later, als volwassene, ben ik alle godsdiensten gaan zien als mythische verhalen die met _Gij zult_'s en _Gij zult niet_'s ingrijpen in het leven van miljarden - tot gesnij in eigen vlees aan toe.



Ik heb wat meer gelezen uit dat boek ten dienste van de taalkunde en het moet mij eerst van het hart dat, ondanks de klaarblijkelijk positieve recensies, zijn schrijfstijl tenenkrommend is. Het moet zijn dat de inhoud de moeite waard is, want na 2 pagina's had ikzelf in ieder geval genoeg geforceerde metaforen gelezen voor de rest van het jonge jaar. 

Hoe dan ook: zoals ik vermoedde is het inderdaad metaforisch bedoeld. "In eigen vlees snijden" is het Nederlandse equivalent van het Vlaamse "in eigen vel snijden", zie ook "zichzelf in de voet(en) schieten". Kortom: de auteur wil hier zeggen dat mensen zelfs zover gaan om zichzelf benadelen om religieuze redenen. Inhoudelijk klopt dat wel - zeker het katholicisme is kampioen in masochisme - maar de manier waarop hij dat verwoord is nodeloos ingewikkeld. 

(... en dat zegt iemand die zelf nochtans niet vies is van een barokke schrijfstijl)


----------



## eno2

THX. Knap opzoekwerk. Nu is de bedoeling me wel duidelijk. Tja, zichzelf benadelen of zichzelf inperken vanuit de religie. Masochisme hoeft dat niet noodzakelijk te zijn. Het heeft positieve en negatieve kanten. Ik ben ongelovig, maar snij toch behoorlijk in  eigen vlees. Door geen vlees te eten bijvoorbeeld. Veganist...


----------



## ThomasK

Ja, maar, YO, gaat het om zelfkastijding en dies meer: dat mensen zichzelf verminken terwille van "een hoger ideal"? Ik zou het nogal letterlijk lezen...


----------



## YellowOnline

ThomasK said:


> Ja, maar, YO, gaat het om zelfkastijding en dies meer: dat mensen zichzelf verminken terwille van "een hoger ideal"? Ik zou het nogal letterlijk lezen...



Dat moet je de oorspronkelijke auteur vragen  Zelf vermoed ik van niet, zie ook de reactie van eno2.


----------



## ThomasK

Plots zie ik nu wel "tot ... aan toe". is dat geen contaminatie van 
- tot [bloedens] toe 
- tot [daaraan] toe ?


----------



## eno2

ThomasK said:


> Plots zie ik nu wel "tot ... aan toe". is dat geen contaminatie van
> - tot [bloedens] toe
> - tot [daaraan] toe ?


Nu je 't zegt. 
Ook een reden waarom ik het niet op het eerste gezicht begreep. Volgens mij moet het "...tot gesnij in eigen vlees toe" zijn. Die "aan" staat er alleen maar om over te struikelen.


----------



## creativewriter

> _mythische verhalen die met __Gij zult's en Gij zult niet's ingrijpen in het leven van miljarden_



Tja, de oorspronkelijke vraag was ook niet helemaal juist weergegeven qua context, gezien het feit dat "(_waarmee_)_ zij ingrijpen in het leven van miljarden, tot gesnij in eigen vlees aan toe_" nogal verschilt van "_mythische verhalen die met Gij zult's en Gij zult niet's ingrijpen in het leven van miljarden tot gesnij in eigen vlees aan toe_", als u begrijpt wat ik bedoel. De schrijfstijl van deze heer, lijkt mij persoonlijk onnodig gecompliceerd, en ik ben zelf echt een enorme fan van de barokke schrijfstijl; het moet echter wel bijdragen aan de context of sfeer, niet de zinsbouw zodanig compliceren, dat deze bijkans in het onlogische vervalt.

Als ik die zin opnieuw zou mogen doen dan krijg je dit:_

Ik ben godsdiensten en hun bijbehorende schriften, echter gaan zien als een soort Mythische volksverhalen, die met geboden en verboden pogen in te grijpen in het leven van eenieder die ze te horen krijgt door middel van een onderliggende moraal, en miljarden mensen die er heilig in geloven, gaan zelfs zo ver dat zij zichzelf kastijden tot bloedens toe in hun aanbidding ervan.

_Het zal wel niet helemaal in de context van de schrijver passen, maar zo klinkt het toch een stuk beter in mijn oren.


----------



## eno2

Zo kan je alles herschrijven. Maar het bewijst wel de onduidelijke formulering van de bedoeling van de schrijver.


----------

